# Narrowing beam/coverage area of spotlight?



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

I have some LED spots. They are great but I want to narrow the beam of the spots so they aren't as diffuse (ie light up a smaller area. Any ideas on how to achieve this? Thanks


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Since they are led and don't get hot. You can go as simple as blacking out an area of the bulb or opening of the fixture with black electrical tape. If it is in a fixture, you can make an extension to the fixture with a cardboard tube or some sheetmetal. Getting a bulb deeper into a fixture will narrow its beam. If you are working with the homemade pvc spots, you can set the caps or find a fitting that you can push down into the pvc tube.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Recess them in a pvc pipe. LEDs are by nature directional, but some have a wider beam angle than others. If you put it in a tube most of the light will still be emitted forward & the losses will be negligible. Or if you want to go to the trouble, you could use something like these reflectors.


----------

